# My Alfa Giulia Veloce has arrived...



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

So as per my other thread i decided i was changing the Jeep and I've always liked the Giulia. Whilst having a look on here I even realised I'd posted when it was on as car of the day saying I think it might be my next car.......

So the Jeep was coming up on 3 years old and Beechdale in Derby where I got the Jeep are also Alfa dealers so a couple of emails and phone calls later and id agreed what I think was another great deal for me :thumb:

Once it's had it's new car detail by myself and @rojer386 I'll post up in the showroom with some more detailed pics but here's some from picking it up and after the 300 mile drive back to Scotland.

Spec wise it's a brand new Veloce Ti in Vesuvio Grey with added carbon pack. Have to say after my first 300 mile I'm loving it.

Anyway here's some pics


















































































And back home


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

How disappointing it looks like there’s no detailing to be done :buffer: lovely looking sleek car in the right colour if you ask me,enjoy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh very nice mate, looks a lovely colour :thumb: 

Enjoy. 

Don’t forget photos of the interior :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice looking car

It won a group test in Autocar a couple of weeks ago against the 508, Stinger and S60 - pity the fear of the Alfa brand means sales are low - it deserves to sell better


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

GSD said:


> How disappointing it looks like there's no detailing to be done :buffer: lovely looking sleek car in the right colour if you ask me,enjoy.


There's always detailing to be done :lol: As sad as we are it started raining last night so sent a pic to rojer386 last night as there was no beading at all. Overall it looks in pretty decent condition so I reckon it'll just need a light polish and decent protection.



Andyblue said:


> Ooh very nice mate, looks a lovely colour :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Don't forget photos of the interior :thumb:


Thanks Andy. I liked the red but the MX5 of the OH is red so didn't want 3 red cars if I include the Maestro as well so went for the grey and I'm more than happy with it :thumb:

Realised I hadn't taken any of the interior but I'll get some up later......



andy665 said:


> Very nice looking car
> 
> It won a group test in Autocar a couple of weeks ago against the 508, Stinger and S60 - pity the fear of the Alfa brand means sales are low - it deserves to sell better


Thanks Andy. It's had quite a few tests recently and generally they've been really favourable. I did consider the Stinger but it was 6000 mile servicing :doublesho so ruled it out and think im glad I did with initial impressions of the Alfa :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

macca666 said:


> Thanks Andy. I liked the red but the MX5 of the OH is red so didn't want 3 red cars if I include the Maestro as well so went for the grey and I'm more than happy with it :thumb:
> 
> Realised I hadn't taken any of the interior but I'll get some up later......:


Yes, can agree with that :thumb:

How was the handover - I was a little disappointed when I picked mine up some years back - was very much there's your keys, give us your money and away you go - at the time, didn't notice / bother me, as I just wanted to get out and drive it, but you look back and feel a bit 'meh'

Looking forward to the inside - they really do know how to do an interior for me :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The photos aren't working for me 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> The photos aren't working for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I can see them using Tapatalk on my phone as it says in your post signature...

Are you using the free version of Tapatalk (which I do) or the paid / ad free version ?

Just wondering if this is why ???


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> I can see them using Tapatalk on my phone as it says in your post signature...
> 
> Are you using the free version of Tapatalk (which I do) or the paid / ad free version ?
> 
> Just wondering if this is why ???


Free version. Been doing it for a while now sadly and not sure why it is happening. No idea how to fix it either.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Free version. Been doing it for a while now sadly and not sure why it is happening. No idea how to fix it either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh well, that's that idea / thought out the window...

Hope you get it sorted out :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

So SO So nice!

As a fellow Alfa owner i approve massively!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Beaut car in a beaut colour.

Looks very nice indeed buddy.

Some pics of the inside/dash etc would be nice when you get the time.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Yes, can agree with that :thumb:
> 
> How was the handover - I was a little disappointed when I picked mine up some years back - was very much there's your keys, give us your money and away you go - at the time, didn't notice / bother me, as I just wanted to get out and drive it, but you look back and feel a bit 'meh'
> 
> Looking forward to the inside - they really do know how to do an interior for me :thumb:


Thanks Andy it's the upgraded interior as it's the Ti so same seats as the quadrifoglio I'll get them up at some point soon. Working today

Handover was good no complaints I dealt with Adrian last time as well so that might've made a difference. I was maybe the opposite and busy chatting thinking "in really wanna get out in it" :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> The photos aren't working for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sorry mate posted them as i always do through imgur. Hopefully it'll sort for you :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Beaut car in a beaut colour.
> 
> Looks very nice indeed buddy.
> 
> Some pics of the inside/dash etc would be nice when you get the time.


Thanks mate I'll get them up later today. This having to work for a living really interferes with so much car related stuff :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice car that OP. My uncle has one which I got to drive last year, very nice place to be and a good looking car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats very nice, it would look great with red leather ...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Thats very nice, it would look great with red leather ...


As it's the upgraded seats red wasn't an option IIRC but I did see one with the standard leather in red and it was too much for me. Might've been better just the seats but with the dash and trim as I say it was just too much for me :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Some quick interior pics as requested....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

As I've said many times in the last 24 hours, what a beautiful looking car.

Looking forward to getting the new car detailing done on it mate.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Great looking car on looks it beats the all to common german brands that all look the same enjoy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice inside mate :thumb: 

A special place to be ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a beautiful looking car fella, :argie: Alfas in my eyes have always been elegant looking cars. Enjoy.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning Macca and that interior! What a lovely place to be - Oozes quality - love it! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I love that. That's next on my list, not seen one that colour but that looks great


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely :thumb:

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats Macca , that looks fantastic I love these and that colour really suits them and with the carbon spoiler nice finishing touch, enjoy and keep as updated:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning, :argie: although them wheels look like they will be fun to keep clean


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeez mate, that's gorgeous. The grey with the carbon bits is just stunning. And I'm loving the wheels too. 

Health to enjoy!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Absolutely Raging!!*

So it's now day 4 of ownership and I've been working and don't need the car for work So its sitting at 500 miles.

My old boy was up to see me yesterday afternoon so took him out in the car obviously. As I go to the front passenger door to open it for him I notice a mark on the side skirt which is a scratch and it's through the paint so won't polish out  I then check the rest of the car and there's also a fine scratch on the rear bumper which thankfully will polish out.

The car was parked on my drive at the side of the house. There's no through way so couldn't have been kids cutting through so I reckon it must have been the window cleaner who was here in the morning. 100% they weren't there when I parked it on Monday night so its happened between then and me discovering it yesterday about 3pm.

To say I'm raging is an understatement couldn't even update this last night I was fuming!!

I'll never be able to prove it was the window cleaner who in fairness has been with us for years and is a neighbour but needless to say he'll not be back now.

Anyway a couple of pics



















Also gave it it's first bath so here's a couple of gratuitous shots just because :lol:

Gave it a coat of detailed online nano sealant as an interim measure until I get time to give it a full detail including machine polish :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Stunning, :argie: although them wheels look like they will be fun to keep clean


Thanks mate. I'm going to coat the alloys I've got C5 waiting to go on. Have to say though after last night's wash they weren't that bad the alloys on the mX5 are much harder to maintain. The Alfa alloys are easy enough to get in at with a mitt because they're so open so I'm hoping it should be all good :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Photo are loading with my mobile data, was the hotel wifi stopping them loading!

Car is stunning mate, I love that it looks so much like the Quadrifoglio. This is what the Veloce should have looked like to begin with. Great choice on the options selected as well, when I was looking at one I had my eyes on Vesuvio Grey as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

That's very nice indeed! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stunning looking car and now at the top of my list for my next car!


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I popped down to see this stunning car yesterday and even managed to grab the keys out of maccas hand!










It just oozes quailty!

Not only did I get a go in the new car, he gave me a post of wax to try out. I do like a wax addict wax!










Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I popped down to see this stunning car yesterday and even managed to grab the keys out of maccas hand!
> 
> It just oozes quailty!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Enjoy the wax and let me know how you get on with it.

And dont be down 'borrowing' the keys when I'm away


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Lovely car. Now you've lived with it for a while would you care to share your thoughts on it please both good and bad 

Many thanks

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Taxboy said:


> Lovely car. Now you've lived with it for a while would you care to share your thoughts on it please both good and bad
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


So I'm 2 month into ownership and still loving it although only done around 1500 mile due to work commitments. Plus with the crap weather we're getting it's still not had a full decon and protect :wall:

I can honestly say it's one of the best cars I've bought and gives me a smile every time I see it or get in to it to drive. Ive no complaints over the driving experience it accelerates and handles well and its nice to be back in a petrol with a bit of poke again. The auto box is smooth and using the paddles is a joy as well. Only downside which is like most cars is that it's constantly in sport mode :lol: I did use the eco mode once on a drive to Carlisle and managed 43 mpg so it can be done but on average I'm doing 30-35.

The inside is a joy to sit in for me though there's been a few creaks and minor rattles but that's expected with our roads when you've 19" alloys and lowish suspension.

In relation to the car there isn't anything as yet I've found I don't like however it does seem to have been a bit of a jinx. I got the scrape on the skirt days into ownership aside posted but the other week I noticed a crack/chip on the windscreen in the lower corner so now need a new windscreen! 

Only other downside now is that I'm loving it so much I'm wishing I'd looked at the QV :lol:

Anyone thinking about getting one I'd definitely recommend it :thumb:


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Lovely looking car mate. I have been a fan of this model for quite a while now. Sadly I am unlikely to ever be able to afford one until its old and shagged out


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

It looks a right smasher, this! Perfect colour. A mate at work has one of these in red and it's a headturner alright. I'm sure yours is exactly the same. 

You've got some lovely roads up there and now the perfect car to enjoy them :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mark R5 said:


> It looks a right smasher, this! Perfect colour. A mate at work has one of these in red and it's a headturner alright. I'm sure yours is exactly the same.
> 
> You've got some lovely roads up there and now the perfect car to enjoy them :thumb:


Cheers mate. Just to add to my earlier thoughts it's my first car for a number of years that I actually look forward to going out in and exploring and enjoying the roads about here so that says a lot to me :thumb:

Went out for a pint of milk last month to the supermarket 2 mile from me. Came home an hour later having done 40 mile :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> So I'm 2 month into ownership and still loving it although only done around 1500 mile due to work commitments. Plus with the crap weather we're getting it's still not had a full decon and protect :wall:
> 
> I can honestly say it's one of the best cars I've bought and gives me a smile every time I see it or get in to it to drive. Ive no complaints over the driving experience it accelerates and handles well and its nice to be back in a petrol with a bit of poke again. The auto box is smooth and using the paddles is a joy as well. Only downside which is like most cars is that it's constantly in sport mode :lol: I did use the eco mode once on a drive to Carlisle and managed 43 mpg so it can be done but on average I'm doing 30-35.
> 
> ...


I love these and the SV is just a beast of a motor as well, I have a firm eye on coupe version news, rattles don't start me on rattles they use the firm suspension as an excuse, but merc and BMW just as bad if not worse I just don't accept them but I 'ant let them sort the merc ones yet.
I was there with the luck tyre a couple of months old went over metal and ripped tyre its painful when tread was like new.
the weather has been terrible since we came back from holiday the usual for sure


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Stunning, what a really pretty car, I really do like that.

Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Used Waxaddict Kudos for the first time on the Giulia. Tyres dressed with Gliptone Tire shine and glass coated with Carbon Collective Platinum Glass.

I know I'm biased but still loving it :argie:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Always been an Alfa man but 1500 miles in 2 months, you should be black affronted!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Always been an Alfa man but 1500 miles in 2 months, you should be black affronted!


:lol: In my defence I'm still out the country with work quite a bit. This has been my lowest mileage I reckon since I've had cars!

When I picked the car up I'd only arrived back in the UK on the Friday picking it on the Sunday. Then i was away 2 weeks later again....


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> :lol: In my defence I'm still out the country with work quite a bit. This has been my lowest mileage I reckon since I've had cars!
> 
> When I picked the car up I'd only arrived back in the UK on the Friday picking it on the Sunday. Then i was away 2 weeks later again....


I have to defend macca here and agree that he is always out of the country.....however I've been about when he has been away yet I don't get the keys!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> I have to defend macca here and agree that he is always out of the country.....however I've been about when he has been away yet I don't get the keys!


I'll refer you to post number 36 on this thread :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This car is beautiful and macca nice to see you're still enjoying it! What a machine!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Really nice car, a big thumbs up from me. Much nicer to have something a bit different and smarter than the rest of the common stuff. Those metallic greys are amongst my favourite to detail.


----------

